# [SOLVED] XGL i initng

## random_hero

Po zainstalowaniu i konfiguracji XGL i Beryla, nie mogę odpalić go przez KDM kiedy system startuje z InitNG. Obraz wygląda tak: http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/8858/7687pulpit3qe1.png, a system strasznie wolno chodzi (Mesa jest jako renderer). Kiedy wyłączę KDM i odpalam Xgl z konsoli (cały czas na systemie uruchomionym z initng) wszystko działa w porządku, tak samo kiedy bootuję ze starym initem, wtedy już KDM uruchamia się w Xgl i beryl śmiga. Mam: ati-drivers-8.33.6-r1, xorg-x11-7.2.

Mieliście kiedyś taki problem?Last edited by random_hero on Mon Jun 11, 2007 1:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## random_hero

anyone? ; /

----------

## Belliash

bo masz zle zainstalowanego XGLa...

jako renderer ustawiony powinien byc ATI, czy cos tam, nie wiem, bo mam nvidie  :Wink: 

Jak masz serowniki ATI ktore obsluguja OpenGLa to uzyj skryptu do instalacji XGLa ktory przeprowadzic Cie przez wszystko za raczke.

Znajdziesz go w Overlayu Arcon Group!

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Gabrys

Też to miałem. W logach znalazłem, że KDM odpala go jakoś tak:

Xgl -jakieś -opcje -które -sam -wpisujesz -w -konfigu -kdm vt7 :0

(Tak mniej więcej, bo nie pamiętam dokładnie.)

Natomiast Xgl nie przetrawia tego vt7.

----------

## random_hero

@Morpheouss: Myślę, że Xgla mam jednak dobrze zainstalowanego. Inaczej nie chodziłby w ogóle (a przecież uruchamia się i działa normalnie kiedy wyłączę KDM i odpalę go ręcznie, albo nawet przez KDM jeśli system nie startuje przez InitNG). Wiem, że tam ma być ATI, ale nie wiem dlaczego tak nie jest.

@Gabrys: Ale w takim razie dlaczego przy normalnym inicie XGL działa nawet przy KDM. Problem pojawia się dopiero wtedy, gdy chcę odpalić system przez InitNG? Tutaj szukałbym problemu.

----------

## Gabrys

 *random_hero wrote:*   

> @Gabrys: Ale w takim razie dlaczego przy normalnym inicie XGL działa nawet przy KDM. Problem pojawia się dopiero wtedy, gdy chcę odpalić system przez InitNG? Tutaj szukałbym problemu.

 

No to faktycznie coś ze skryptem kdm-a w initng zapewne. A, że się tak spytam, używasz initng tylko ze względu na szybkość? Jeśli tak, to spróbuj może na zwykłym inicie, z włączonym:

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
```

w /etc/conf.d/rc

Może będzie to wystarczająco dla Ciebie i nie będziesz musiał korzystać z nierozpowszechnionego initng  :Smile: .

----------

## Belliash

chodzi ale smrodzi...

Zliinkowany jest z mesa a powinien byc zlinkowany ze sterami ATI...

Dlatego masz artefakty na ekranie i chodzi tez pewnie wolniej...

To raz!

Dwa, starszy XGL dziala szybciej i jest stabilniejszy (przynajmnije u mnie).

Pisalem o tym niedawno tu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538498-start-175.html

Poczytaj dokladnie i proponuje przeinstalowac calego XGLa...

----------

## random_hero

Przepraszam, że dopiero teraz wracam do tego tematu, ale cały maj miałem matury i w związku z tym brak czasu.

@Gabrys: Tak, używam Initng właśnie ze względu na szybkość i nie chcę się z nim rozstawać. Tej opcji z /etc/conf.d/rc używałem wcześniej, zbyt wiele nie daje.

@Morpheouss: Przecież piszę, że ogólnie działa tak jak powinien, ze sterownikami ATI a nie z Mesą, nie działa tylko z Initng (a to i tak tylko przez KDM). Myślę, że nie tu leżał problem. A rozwiązaniem było http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Alternative_Run_Methods#Running_Using_XSession, wystarczyło trochę pozmieniać KDM, z XGL wszystko w porządku.

----------

